#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 日本龍獸同人誌HOWL9的參加說明

## kaosa

離上一回代理的時候已經兩年了..@@
這次因為館主很忙, 所以又換回我負責了....(雖然我也閒不到哪去..- - :眨眼: 

因為時間急迫, 要參加的人請務必把握好
有參加過經驗的人為佳, 新參加者如果疑問也請不用客氣..
有初稿/草稿審核制, 以維持質及切題...
想要參加的人, 請用email寫信給我(kaosa@hotmail.com)
如果臨時找不到我時, 有問題也可以找德洛斯(MSN: t266771@hotmail.com)
*但無論如何, 請一定來一封email給我!!*

*必要資料: 筆名, email聯絡, 或其他方式, 投稿張數*
活動辦法網頁(日文)http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~b-dragon/staff/doujin.html
*沒有email來信給予必要資料者, 不算報名完成, 報名期限在9/30日為止*

主題:metallic...金屬系 (也就是, 有光澤,金屬質感的) 龍/獸, 比方說近未來的服裝以至於鎧甲等都可
完稿時間: 2007年10月30日止, 但草稿務必更早
張數: 原則上每人1-2張(漫畫可多,但翻譯請注意), 每張都需經草稿認可

下載樣板檔(最終完稿務必以psd或tiff檔格式)
本文+後記之板檔http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~b-dragon/staff/C73_A.lzh
四格漫板http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~b-dragon/4koma.lzh

注意:
1.本人可翻譯之部份有限, 除了後記一定會翻之外, 投稿作品如有大量翻譯需要請自行解決
2.由於網路狀況不穩, 如有狀況請務必第一時間告知, 另外交稿時請勿用email夾檔, 請利用一些免費傳檔之服務, 再用email告知網址去下載, 另外投稿作品請勿公開
3.重要事項除會發送email給參加者外, 也會以本頁當公告處, 請有空多收信或查看網頁

==9/18 新增== 另外有HOWL彩頁一張, 及秘本的甄選, 有經驗者有興趣的請主動來信洽詢相關辦法
==9/25 新增== 草稿請於9/30日前提出, 只要大概表達出你想畫的初稿即可. 另外如果單純只參加一張作品的, 因考量成本, 除了在最後發送成品時只會寄送參加的那本之外, 審核時也會比較嚴格.
==10/1 新增== 還未交草稿者, 請多加油將草稿寄給我
另外關於主題方面, 提供幾個點給大家參考一下:
 1. (金屬)鎧甲
 2. 獸+機械, 或是機械人(robot)的之類的表現也可以: 參考zoids http://www.takaratomy.co.jp/products/zoids/
 3. 宇宙裝/太空服
 4. 戰鬥服裝
 5. 近未來的服裝
 6. 強化裝束
 7. 特殊防護具/裝甲
 8. 武器類+...
儘可能以大家的想像來發揮, 另外也希望大家能裝金屬的"質"及"感覺"表達給大家(現代/未來風, 武裝/強化, 金屬的光澤表現...)

==不定時新增==
目前*已收到來信報名者:*  (報名順, 最後更新日 10/2, 張數
德洛斯(2), 魔啦茲雷(2), 和魯夫(2), KUBI(2), V仔狼(2), 肅霜(2), racoon(2), CANCAT(1), 噬血狂狼(2), jeanton(1),Sein(2),Ming(1),卡納克(1),劉亦宸(1)

如果您已有報名或別人想報名但未在上列名單者, 請儘速寄Email來給我報名資料(筆名, email, 張數, 聯絡方式)
另外已參加者, 也請於9/30日前將草稿寄給我, 以便審核, 謝謝

----------


## M.S.Keith

請問可以代訂嗎?

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 請問可以代訂嗎?


我也有相同的問題
雖然我忙於課業
但我有興趣想看看獸誌
如果可以,有什麼注意事項?

----------


## kaosa

抱歉這次我可能沒法分心在代訂的事情上面
代訂本身是和同人誌製作不相關, 額外的負擔...
除了統計訂單外, 書的寄送是否到達, 費用的收集, 保管和寄送也是很大的問題

日方也有網頁, 上面有海外訂購的方式, 建議有興趣的人可以集合一起購買, 聯絡時也比較方便, 也可分攤郵資. 想要入手的方式其實也可以請台灣代買同人誌的店家幫忙在同人會場買.
不過由於海外郵資貴, 日本物價高, 買一次可能會需千元上下的花費...,只是想看看的, 也請多考慮一下

----------

